# Taking care of Dee-Pee.



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

It's been about 10 yrs since I found Dee-Pee.

Once I have some free time tomorrow I might take Dee-Pee for a walk. It looks sad. 

WHAT THE... DEE-PEE CALM DOWN WHAT ARE YOU DOIN'










Sadly, all Dee-Pee does is chases threats that aren't even there...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Haha, I hope readers understand my metaphor


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

You are so awesome! Your my favorite!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

kelly326 said:


> You are so awesome! Your my favorite!!!!!


 I need people like you here on this forum to keep me motivated!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I had no idea you were so young! You sound so educated! Most of you guys on here sound so smart and I found out your in your young 20's! Amazing!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks! How long have you had DP?


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

This made me laugh, after having such a bad night! Thanks man haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Your welcome lol!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

bill said:


> I think those two clips are cruel, I hope they weren't injured in any way.


Do you have a dog? My dog runs in his sleep too.

The first clip is from a video of a dog that was playing with his reflection, but eventually runs into the mirror


----------

